# Rechteverwaltung



## andreas (9. Okt. 2007)

Gute Abend,

ich schreibe gerade ein Kundenportal in dem die ISPConfig Webverwaltung integriert ist.

Kurz zur vorgehensweise als admin lege ich für den Kunden unter:

Kunnden --> Kundenname --> Zugangsdaten,

einen User an bestehend aus seiner Email Adresse und einem Passwort, soweit so gut.

Das einloggen mit diesem User klappt auch.

Wenn ich allerdings mit diesem User z.b einen Co-Domain erstelle und versuche sie dann wieder zu löschen erhalte ich den Fehler: "Sie können diese Domain nicht löschen."

Ich tippe stark drauf das hat was mit der admin Flag zu tun die bei der Webverwaltung gesetzt werden kann....

Wie kann ich dem "globalem" Kundenaccount nun die Rechte geben, damit er wirklich alles darf`?

ISPConfig Version: 2.2.17

Vielen Dank

Andreas


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2007)

Kunden können Co-Domains anlegen aber nicht wieder löschen. Das ist eine (nicht ganz elegante  ) Sicherheitsmaßnahme, damit ein Kunde sich nicht fremde Domains aneignen kann.

Die meisten Hoster legen die Domains für Ihre Kunden manuell an, da ja normalerweise die Domain auch erst registriert werden muss. In dem Fall setzen sie das Domain Limit auf die Anzahl der Domains, die der Kunde aktuell hat. Der Kunde kann keine Domains löschen und auch keine neuen hinzufügen (Limit). Könnte der Kunde nämlich seine Co-Domain mydomain.tld löschen und würde stattdessen eine co-domain gmail.com anlegen zusammen mit einer wildcard email adresse, würde er alle ...@gmail.com emails aller anderen Kunden, die übder den Server versenden, abfangen.

In ISPConfig 2.3.3 gibt es da eine etwas elegantere Lösung, da wird überprüft, ob der MX der Domain auf den lokalen Server verweist, wenn nicht wird die co-domain einfach auf externen Mailserver gesetzt.


----------



## andreas (9. Okt. 2007)

Hy Till,

danke für die Antwort, auf Deutsch es ist nicht vorgesehen das ein Kunde Subdomains löschen kann?

Auch gut dann vermerke ich das so im FAQ Bereich :> 

Danke

mfg

Andreas


----------



## Till (9. Okt. 2007)

> auf Deutsch es ist nicht vorgesehen das ein Kunde Subdomains löschen kann?


ja.

___________


----------



## Edi (10. Okt. 2007)

Hallo

kommt die Lösung in der Vers 2.3.3 später mal auch in einer stabilen Version oder ISPConfig 3?

Die Sicherheitmaßnahme von 2.2.17 hat ja nur Wirkung wenn man den Kunden nicht erlaubt weitere Co-Domains anzulegen. Geht aber nicht immer.

Wäre es nicht möglich, daß ein Kunde der z.B. die Domain kunde.de besitzt nur Co-Domains innerhalb von kunde.de erstellen kann.
Da ja der Kunde und die Domain vom Admin oder Reseller -dem man ja eigentlich vertauen können sollte- eingerichtet wird kann der Kunde später keine Co-Domains eintragen die Ihm nicht gehören, bzw. eingerichtet wurden.

Z.B. bei neuer Co-Domain das Feld Host zum Ausfüllen und das Feld Domain vorgegeben mit der Domain des Kunden oder des webs.

Auch MX-Record Abfragen wären dann überflüssig.

Edi


----------



## Till (11. Okt. 2007)

> kommt die Lösung in der Vers 2.3.3 später mal auch in einer stabilen Version oder ISPConfig 3?


Die Version 2.3.3 wird demnächst die neue 2.4.x stable Reihe.



> Wäre es nicht möglich, daß ein Kunde der z.B. die Domain kunde.de besitzt nur Co-Domains innerhalb von kunde.de erstellen kann.
> Da ja der Kunde und die Domain vom Admin oder Reseller -dem man ja eigentlich vertauen können sollte- eingerichtet wird kann der Kunde später keine Co-Domains eintragen die Ihm nicht gehören, bzw. eingerichtet wurden.
> 
> Z.B. bei neuer Co-Domain das Feld Host zum Ausfüllen und das Feld Domain vorgegeben mit der Domain des Kunden oder des webs.


Ja, das könnte man mal einbauen. ISPConfig 3.x unterscheidet bereits zwischen subdomains und co-domains.


----------

